# Making our way across Germany



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, by my reckoning we're about one third of our way across Germany at the moment. We came in via a couple of days in Belgium and made our way to the Ahr valley, which we'd passed through in the rain on our way home in 2016.

Our aims for this 2 month trip are to visit some places we've only ever seen in poor weather or in autumn/winter, particularly in Poland and the Baltics.

The Ahr valley was so much nicer in the sunshine and we made the most of long, warm evenings and plenty of bars attached to the wine producing premises. Sadly our Rough Guide seems to omit any details about the area, but we stayed at a lovely basic stellplatz across the river bridge in Rech - grassy field but no water or dumping (but the next village, Mayschoss, has that - and a big stellplatz with electricity, but no shade). Lovely red & white wines in this area, and some great flammkuchen - who knew you could get sauerkraut and black pudding pizza! The little medieval walled town of Ahrweiler is worth a wander round, especially since it has a large car park just by one of the gates where parking our van was no problem.

We have now come to the Hessen area, and are on a stellplatz with electricity & free wifi by the Aartalsee dam at Bischoffen. There's swimming in the dam, but only if you pay to go into the bathing area - the rest of the place seems to be given over to fishing.

The scenery has been very pretty so far and the weather is almost too hot. Whippety Betty takes to travelling well, and loves to lounge outside the van on her cushion, but big girl's blouse Pommie is scared of the many wind turbines and hides in the darkest place she can find in the van. We've had to keep the take up and cover it with a big blanket for her!

Onwards and eastwards tomorrow.

Lesley x


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds good Lesley.
Just a suggestion---
Is there a game Pommie likes, if so play with her by the windmills.
Does she like you or Rob to get down on the floor and play with her if so do that under a windmill.
Do something she likes under the windmills.

Are you heading North East? We are having fantastic weather.:laugh:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We are now at a gorgeous lake campsite near Saalberg in Thuringen, where we've managed to get all our washing done & dried, charged up all electricals and had some lovely swims.

I've lost a section of my back tooth. I suspect the rest is just hanging on with the filling, but it doesn't hurt so I'm ignoring it. I thought we'd had a real disaster yesterday as my Kindle appeared to have died, but a night in a cupboard seems to have restored it, although it strangely has rebooted to factory settings. Since I can read several books a week, losing them would have been awful and we'd have been forced to shop for something to replace it. Either that or I'd be forced to read Rob's massive tome on Stalin!  Anyway, I have my Kindle back today, and have sat outside the van, with stunning views and beautiful sunshine. All is well.

I think there's no hope for Pom and wind turbines. We were on a little funicular railway yesterday and she spotted one in the distance and hid under the seat. She was absolutely fine with the train though. When we spot one before she does, we just throw something over her head and she's happy enough with that!

Lesley x


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It sounds a lovely relaxing time Lesley.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a pity Pom is so frightened of the windmills, maybe its the noise she dislikes.
Windmill were one of our favourite stopping places for a short break, but now we won't be able to do that any more because we think it may interfere with Hans´s pacemaker :frown2: he must keep away from magnets.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's interesting Jan, I would never have known that.

My husband had a pacemaker - fortunately our trips among windmills predated the op.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe his hearing is different

Maybe he hears the windmills differently 

Occasionally our radio emits a sound

Shadow flees obviously distressed 

An ambulance , he howls liked a wolf to join it 

Sandra


----------

